# SBMM NAMM 2016



## A-Branger (Dec 25, 2015)

They always do some sneak peaks before the NAMM

here is what they have posted so far







with a $499 USA street price


and just posted couple hours ago a SBMM JP15







but wait for it........


in 7 string too!






they also mention these are going to include a push-push 12dB boost, just like in the JP15s


----------



## narad (Dec 25, 2015)

Not to conflate two things into one thread, but have there been any EBMM leaks as well?


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 25, 2015)

so far they look pretty sweet, and the 7 string with the black hardware looks pretty awesome Charvel style with the maple neck.


the 7 string got my eye so far but I dont want to put my hopes too highg as these are still a black n white photos. 

I love that they used a really light color mapple neck, instead of the "brown" color on the MM JP15s. I could say is the pic, but lightness of it makes it look its going to be like that. For the body color not sure. If its a replica of the MM then it might jsut be "Brown", in which for me it would put me off, then again the MM offer the "blueberry" option. No idea what Sterling is going to do, but they would look soo cool if it would be black like in the pic.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 25, 2015)

narad said:


> Not to conflate two things into one thread, but have there been any EBMM leaks as well?



nop.

I just checked their Facebook and the Ernie ball forums and nothing


Sterling always do some teasing pics in their Facebook page from December till the show


----------



## atrfan1 (Dec 25, 2015)

They just posted an SBMM Majesty. I'm getting more and more excited for NAMM


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Dec 25, 2015)

atrfan1 said:


> They just posted an SBMM Majesty. I'm getting more and more excited for NAMM



Pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2015)

A maple-necked JP. But it's the JPX shape. 

They really are trying to push that new Strat knockoff shape aren't they?

I just want a Sterling Morse sig.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 25, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/SterlingbyMusicMan/posts/10153832133042302:0


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 25, 2015)

JP15 AND Majesty?


noice


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 25, 2015)

Want that 7 string!! Any idea on the price of the 7?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 25, 2015)

I wonder if they are doing ebony fretboard?

and if they would do a 7 string, getting excited about this one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2015)

Still has the ugly shield, but I'm glad it has the regular 2-point trem.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 25, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A maple-necked JP. But it's the JPX shape.
> 
> They really are trying to push that new Strat knockoff shape aren't they?
> 
> I just want a Sterling Morse sig.




you dont really follow Music Man arent you?







the JPX shape is the normal JP BFR, same shape as the JPXI JPXII JP13 and JP15 in which this new SBMM is based on


now that I see the MM pic, I see the SBMM has an un-finish headstock, IMO looks better like that

and from the figuring of the photo in the headstock, seems it would be a plain normal maple. This I understand as they need to keep prices down

for the majesty price and others, SBMM always seem to have a target to keep their prices under 1000$, so I bet it would be close to that 800-1000$


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 25, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still has the ugly shield, but I'm glad it has the regular 2-point trem.




as long as the original Majesty has it, the Sterling line would have one too. If Mr Petrucci loves it, we cant really do nothing about it.

I personally really like it, specially with bright colors like white to contrast the black of the shield.

Only issu would be that in the real Majesty this is done by laser burn the pattern on a mapple, not sure what would be the approach on the Sterling one??


I wonder if they would be releasing a Bongo bass this year too??

knowing my luck, they will but in the ugliest color ever lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> you dont really follow Music Man arent you?



Uh, yes I do? 

I just really don't like the JPX shape. I prefer the original rounded JP shape. 

I don't give a .... if it's a BFR, a JP14, JP15, or a JP666, I still call it the JPX because that's the model that introduced the shape. And I ....ing hate the JPX shape.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 25, 2015)

fair enough, that makes sense


so you like the big scoop for the arm then?. Sterling still make those if you want


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 25, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A maple-necked JP. But it's the JPX shape.
> 
> They really are trying to push that new Strat knockoff shape aren't they?
> 
> I just want a Sterling Morse sig.



Sorry but this is so annoying, damn near every brand has a traditional strat spinoff. Of course they're "pushing" it, it's their new model and they're a business that needs to make money. Of course they're going to promote their newest model, might I add nowhere as aggressively as their marketing tactics in the past either, especially since you say you follow them.

Not only that but the scoop JP6 shape has always been available on the Sterling line. Just buy that instead? 

Why do you think they put out more "JPX-Stlye" models than anything else? Because they *sell*.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2015)

1) They already have a traditional Strat shape






I know about the Cutlass. I'm just surprised to see they're pushing that one instead of the Silo, which has been a mainstay in their lineup for over 30 years.

2) Their JP6 models don't have maple fretboards. Might wanna learn some reading comprehension, if you wanna get snarky on me as well.

Jesus christ, you guys are more defensive than me. 



A-Branger said:


> fair enough, that makes sense
> 
> 
> so you like the big scoop for the arm then?. Sterling still make those if you want



I quite like it, yeah. Feels more comfortable than your usual bevel. On top of that, I'm not a big fan of the skinny horns the JPX have. I've tried a JP6 and I get along with the fat horns just fine. And as I said, I know they make the JP60 and JP100. I just wish they made maple-boarded versions of those as well. 

I don't want to seem like a debbie downer, but I guess that's too late.  I'm most likely a loud minority anyway.


----------



## marcwormjim (Dec 25, 2015)

Don't take it personally - Erectile dysfunction can be very trying, affects our personal lives and, sometimes, our private frustrations with it get the better of us in our public interactions with others.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 25, 2015)

^^^ what?????? dude chill the F out, whats the point to go that path???? no one here is having a go at you or upset/angry or anything, the only one out of place is you. if you are going to behave like a 13yr old please go to another forum


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 26, 2015)

BusinessMan said:


> Want that 7 string!! Any idea on the price of the 7?




I read some of the comments terling replies on facebook and the price for each would be 700$ as they mention in one coment "you can get both majesty and jp157 for 1400$"


also for the Majesty it does include the 12db boost, but not the coil split. And the construction of the MAjesty is Mahogany neck/body with rosewood fretboard


I was looking forward to a nice black ebony board ... now it would just look weird with the black shield/knobs/pups and brown.... oh well. Maybe in the white(if they release that color) wouldnt look too bad


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 26, 2015)

$700? Niiiiiiiccccccccccceeeeeee

I was expected $900 or so.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm not a fan of JP's guitars, sadly, but considering the popularity of the Majesty, don't you think they would try to compete with the Premium Universes from a price standpoint, and still meet demand? I mean, I am sure Sterling knows that it could be contender to the Premium Universes/Jems. For example, the regular RG premiums may go for 700 - 900, but the signatures go for higher than that. So, from the brands' perspective, it could be possible that Sterling would price these higher considering the demand. Or am I completely off?


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 26, 2015)

I think its a goal for Sterling and kinda the whole concept of the brand to make guitars under 1000$. Yes, they could charge more? but thats not what they are going for as a brand

unless they start adding more "features" to the guitar to make it more expensive, but then it would come too close to the MM ones. I recon they still are trying to keep some distance between brands so there would be a market for the two. And who knows maybe this Majesty doesnt come with dimarzios, hence the price? and a future release with dimarzios like they have done with the regular JPs.


having say that I do would like to see a mid point between these guys. I would love to have a JP or Majesty with piezzo but for 1.5k$ that is something I could spend money on, but I would never spend 3K for a guitar..... And before you all start with the "you can find a second hand JP6 in that price..." Im talking about buying a brand new guitar not a 5-10 year old second hand basic model


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 27, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 1) They already have a traditional Strat shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mention maple once and you're going to use that as the support for your argument?  Yeah I need reading comprehension 

And yeah Maple boarded JP6's exist, The last two PDN runs made sure of that. Limited or not they're out there. The Silo also =/= Cutlass, there's enough differences to the point where it's like comparing the Majesty and JP  (barring the obvious physical design change)

Also not being snarky, just pointing out how annoying it is to say they're pushing a new design and calling it a strat rip off as if every other company on the planet hadn't already done the same


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2015)

I think you either missed or mistook every point I was trying to make, but okay. You do that. Go ahead and make it seem like I'm trying to make SBMM look bad when I'm just bummed they didn't release 2 models and was surprised they introduced a budget version of a new shape so quickly.  Don't want to stink up this thread with a bunch of arguing anyway.


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 28, 2015)

MMMMMMMMMMM Maple. 


Damnit, everytime I have money it seems like I don't want anything that is currently out, and then when I'm broke all the cool .... comes out of hiding


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 30, 2015)

Has anyone been able to confirm the color of that 7 string?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2015)

Oddly enough, the Majesty is all-mahogany and is set neck. Seems more like a Gibson than anything Trucci would play.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 30, 2015)

If that 7 string is quilt black with black hardware, I'm in BIG trouble.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2015)

As much as I bashed on the Majesty... if that ends up being affordable, I might have to try one out.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 30, 2015)

Blood Tempest said:


> If that 7 string is quilt black with black hardware, I'm in BIG trouble.



as much as I would LOVE that to happen too as it does looks pretty dam awesome, it wont be the case.

remember that model is based on the JP15 music man model. Which is brown. (see previous page of a pic of it), so Im guessing this sterling would be the same. The music man has a limited edition at this moment in "blueberry", a blue quilt burst thing. But not sure and dont think that would be the case here sadly


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 30, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oddly enough, the Majesty is all-mahogany and is set neck. Seems more like a Gibson than anything Trucci would play.



well they needed to make the majesty affordable, so all mahogany and set neck it is. Got no problem with that. My issue is the lack of ebony on the fretboard 


and for price you ask, I posted before. Its going to be 700$ US for it. Not sure if it would come with dimarzios. I dont think so because of the price. Plus that could make a future release with dimarzios in a different color


and taking it from that picture of Big Poppa playing that MAjesty. IF you look closely there is a 7 string JP behind him. With a white? headstock, I could say it is mapple un-finish like the jp15s, but it has rosewood fretboard. SO... seems like a MAjesty 7 string in white color 

it wont be a jp7 in whtie as they released years ago a limited edition of it


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 30, 2015)

An affordable Sterling Majesty would be freaking awesome


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2015)

Pretty sure the guitar behind Sterling is the maple-necked '15, but his thumb makes the neck look like rosewood. 

Also, I get it being set neck for cost reasons, but the EBMM Majesty has a basswood body.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 30, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> as much as I would LOVE that to happen too as it does looks pretty dam awesome, it wont be the case.
> 
> remember that model is based on the JP15 music man model. Which is brown. (see previous page of a pic of it), so Im guessing this sterling would be the same. The music man has a limited edition at this moment in "blueberry", a blue quilt burst thing. But not sure and dont think that would be the case here sadly


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 30, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure the guitar behind Sterling is the maple-necked '15, but his thumb makes the neck look like rosewood.
> 
> Also, I get it being set neck for cost reasons, but the EBMM Majesty has a basswood body.



you need to look more closely, follow the rest of that neck  see under his hand, thats a rosewood board

and for the Majesty, remember the MM is mahogany neck trough, maple top, basswood wings. So not much basswod.
And the artisan majesty is full on mahogany with the maple top

so it makes sense to them do this Sterling in mahogany


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Dec 30, 2015)

I am beyond words excited for that Majesty, I've wanted one ever since they came out and now maybe I can finally own one &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## mystix (Dec 30, 2015)

I think I read somewhere the price of the Sterling majesty is $700 or so


----------



## Ray7x (Dec 30, 2015)

I definitely love my all my JP BFR models but I may be inclined to pick up a SBMM if they're going to be that nice. However it may be hard for me to downgrade, I hope they do step them up.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 1, 2016)

more












pretty cool looking basses. And great they are using some nice tops. I never get why all guitars always get the nice flame or quilt tops but non of the basses do. See how great it looks, hope more companies learn from it lol

shame Ive never been keen on 21-22 fret basses, and that I dont really like yellow/honey basses either. But good on them, I dont think even Music Man has this kinds of finishes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm gonna once again bitch about something...

I wish they'd do H-H pickups, as well. I'd dig the SBMM basses more if they had a 2nd humbucker like the EBMM Stingray HH.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 1, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm gonna once again bitch about something...
> 
> I wish they'd do H-H pickups, as well. I'd dig the SBMM basses more if they had a 2nd humbucker like the EBMM Stingray HH.



easy fix, just get a new pickguard with the HH


unless there is no routing underneath?


----------



## Jarmake (Jan 1, 2016)

I would love a Steve Morse model... Not interested in the Petrucci models at all.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 1, 2016)

Cool stuff. Both the JP7 and the 5-string bass look rad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> easy fix, just get a new pickguard with the HH
> 
> 
> unless there is no routing underneath?



Prettsure the only ones that are routed are the H-H and H-S models. 

I'd do the mod myself if I had a router. I can make it as sloppy as I want since it's covered anyway.

...., that's good excuse for me to get a Sub Ray4.


----------



## DeathCubeK (Jan 2, 2016)

where are the sterling guitars even made these days? china? those prices are insane for MIC guitars.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 2, 2016)

MII from what I know


----------



## DeathCubeK (Jan 2, 2016)

that's not so bad. indonesia has come a long way for guitar production in the past few years.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 2, 2016)

The Matthew Heafy LPC I owned before was MII and it was a solid solid guitar, those prices are ah ok with me


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 2, 2016)

Won't happen but I'd love a 7 string Luke with that soft V neck with narrow spacings.


----------



## DeathCubeK (Jan 2, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> The Matthew Heafy LPC I owned before was MII and it was a solid solid guitar, those prices are ah ok with me



i guess CNC machines have allowed factories in asia to start churning out really good guitars these days.


----------



## Djentliman (Jan 3, 2016)

cannot wait. oh my god


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> The Matthew Heafy LPC I owned before was MII and it was a solid solid guitar, those prices are ah ok with me



Really? I thought all Epi's were Chinese?


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah, I'm fairly certain it was Indonesian. At least that's what the sticker on the back of the headstock said lol, I could be wrong though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 5, 2016)

I am super excited for the Majesty. I only really play Strats and Tele's nowadays but that has my interest.


----------



## Djentliman (Jan 7, 2016)

Just found out my local music store is a Sterling dealer. I literally cannot hold my excitement in for when they get the new stuff in.


----------



## scrub (Jan 7, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> They always do some sneak peaks before the NAMM
> 
> here is what they have posted so far
> 
> ...



GASsing hard for this sbmm jp15.


----------



## Hendog (Jan 7, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oddly enough, the Majesty is all-mahogany and is set neck. Seems more like a Gibson than anything Trucci would play.



I seriously need all 3.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 7, 2016)

They look nice and all, but the sbmm JP7 I owned and all the ones ive played (3-4 IIRC) need a serious step up in the mojo department.


They played ok, but sound wise/feel wise, definitely not worth the new price. In fact, if when I had bought mine I couldn't get it for the $300 I got it for, I wouldn't have gotten it at all.


YMMV but apart from looks its hard for me to get excited about them.


----------



## Djentliman (Jan 8, 2016)

I have one of the original OLP JP6's and it, surprisingly, is really awesome feel and tone wise. But that is after the upgraded tuners, saddles, and a Jugg in the bridge.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 17, 2016)

scrub said:


> GASsing hard for this sbmm jp15.



Please God let it be some boring color. If it's see through black/blue with a quilt I'm so boned.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 21, 2016)

Website is updated.

Homepage Welcome to the Sterling by Music Man Website

Personally, I'm bummed this isn't offered in a quilt black.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

The Majesty is only available as a 6-string.

Uh oh... 

Also...






Hello there~


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 21, 2016)

I could see majesty 7 being summer NAMM if this one does well or next year for a nice reveal.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 21, 2016)

yeah bit disappointed in there, but like apple, they already have the technology they just are juicing their current models and releasing the "updates" latter on to keep the cash flowing.

only one color of majesty?, I know its hard to build guitars that would sell, but they could had done better than that

and they took off a bunch of old models too, and nothing new in the color department. Still disapointed the only options are red burst, or red burst

I was looking forward for a 7 string, but nop

and the took away the black hardware of the JP157??? I though it looked pretty cool, oh well, not really fan of brown guitars either lol


----------



## dhgrind (Jan 21, 2016)

that majesty would be amazing if it werent blue... i'm a very monochromatic guitar person.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

If anything the blue is the only reason I like the SBMM Majesty.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 22, 2016)

I preffer the white one  but blue is my second choice


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 22, 2016)

also I must say this "normal mapple" actually looks far better due to the lighter color wood than the roasted version of the MM ones to my eyes.

If these were released in the "blueberry" version I would had bought one in a snap.


Also care to notice than both the Majesty and the JP15 have regular pups on them, which helps to keep cost down on the JP, but the majesty is more expensive.

this is normal for them. They would latter maybe on summer namm or next year release a "D" version with Dimarzios. Either way they are giving us the 12db push-push boost which its actually pretty awesome feature specially at this price range


----------



## Winger (Jan 22, 2016)

Hah! I thought I only had a few more guitars to get to complete my collection of SBMM guitars. Looks like i'll be adding two more. However, I'm a little bummed they discontinued some of the colors for the JP100D. I was about to get one.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Jan 22, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Majesty is only available as a 6-string.
> 
> Uh oh...
> 
> ...



This Stingray is almost like it's teasing Jeff Kiesel or something. Maple top ends here... And here... But not on the goddamn arm contour.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 22, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> This Stingray is almost like it's teasing Jeff Kiesel or something. Maple top ends here... And here... But not on the goddamn arm contour.



lol but if you see the vaders you would know they are half ncie top, half core wood in the arm contour, and they dont look good at all

plus if you see the JPs BFR MM you would notice they do exactly the same as this bass.

they kinda share a lot of the bodies style minus the pick guard of course. Like JP came and said "I like the stingray 5 string, make a guitar version of that"

but I must give credit to Sterling for this model. SBMM often copies MM (kinda the point), but MM doesnt have this bass model, and I find quite attractive this approach with the nice figured tops, more bass makers should start taking notice, guitar players always get the nice mapple tops, bass players not.

Not a fan of the honey/yellow colors myself, but think of the possibilities of this bass using the color and wood combos of the JP BFRs 



duuude just think of that bass but with this color and top





ooooohhhhhhhh


----------



## ovlott (Jan 22, 2016)

Well looking at the website the JP157 has my attention. Also the majesty is extremely tempting too. The main thing that makes me want these is that they use the same/similar body/neck woods as the full out EBMM's (Mahogany neck/basswood body majesty, mahogany body maple neck JP). Price point seems bang on in my opinion for those models. I Definitely have to try one out.


----------



## IbbyAddict (Jan 23, 2016)

i agree, the price for those models is perfect


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 23, 2016)

Woops, wrong thread


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 23, 2016)

woops, wrong thread, double posted even.


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 7, 2016)

I can't find any info on the SBMM Majesty beyond its product page. Does anyone here know when they go on sale, and if they're only being produced in blue?


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 8, 2016)

they usually take a while to hit the stores as a few brands tend to do. And yes, its only in blue for now. You would have to wait till next year, or summer namm to see if they release a new color sadly


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 11, 2016)

I emailed a local EBMM/Sterling dealer here in CT. They are expecting them between April-June.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 11, 2016)

^^lol


new for "2016"!! ...(but you can only get it by 2017)


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 12, 2016)

beerandbeards said:


> I emailed a local EBMM/Sterling dealer here in CT. They are expecting them between April-June.



Thank you.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 19, 2016)

So I got to sit with a brand new JP100DK (Koa top) for about 1.5-2 hrs the other day.


They have really stepped their game up. I've played several 6 and 7 string SBMM's in the past and they honestly all felt like plain old entry level ltd's or Jacksons or something. They played and sounded ok, just nothing special and certainly not deserving of the $600 price tag they had on them. 


This one was a completely different beast. Just grabbing it off the hook - you could tell there was quality. The fret ends were dressed really well and smooth. The tuners looked really goo with the pearloid buttons and seemed very stable. The nut was cut correctly and didn't have any glue residue hanging around. All the controls turned smoothly and evenly, there was no wiggly input jack. The trem was really loose(?) as in it was easily manipulated (I use and have always used 5 springs in all my trem guitars) due to only have 3 springs, all set up in line like this: I I I. I will say that it was comfortable though, and that it could easily be set up for stiffer playing.


The thing played REALLY well. The trem flutters and dives were easily controllable and remained in tune after a ton of generous bar wanking. The neck was thin, but not super super thin and I had no problems with it even given my massive hands. (palm to middle finger tip is 9.5 inches, palm is a little over 4 inches wide.) This guitar just felt super solid, that's really the only way to describe it. The koa top and burst looked gorgeous as well. The only real flaw I saw was around one of the pickup routes. It looked like fraying fabric, which ive seen before after knocking my SBMM 7 string into something and the ding had the same odd looking frayed fabric appearance. Seriously like tiny fibers sticking out, I don't know what type of finish they use but when it dings it does that.


Apart from the finish flaw, I would say that the biggest problem I had were the pickups. Instant petrucci tone and feel, but man those pickups suck. No real bite, overly smooth sounding. They are great at general rock tones and more progressive stuff (duh), but I play metal and to me those pups just didn't do it. Cleans were fantastic though.


All in all, I wouldn't hesitate to grab one and do an immediate pickup swap, or perhaps get the model without the dimarzios and just go from there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 19, 2016)

You describe my main problem with the Petrucci pickups. If you're like me and love a strong, sharp pick attadk, they suck. They're good if you want a thick rhythm and lead tone though.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 19, 2016)

Are his illuminators pretty much the same as well?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 19, 2016)

Never got to try them. Apparently they're slightly clearer, brighter, and tighter.


----------



## Jorock (Feb 22, 2016)

I like the look of this axe, but I dont think the market needs another strat knock-off


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 22, 2016)

Jorock said:


> I like the look of this axe, but I dont think the market needs another strat knock-off



Careful, some feisty people here if you call EBMM guitars "Strat knockoffs."


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 22, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Website is updated.
> 
> Homepage Welcome to the Sterling by Music Man Website
> 
> Personally, I'm bummed this isn't offered in a quilt black.




Damn that's like damn near perfect for me. I need a guitar with a boost, maple board and trem. Was saving for a Carvin but might snag this instead since It's a hell of a lot cheaper here in the UK (I assume).


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 22, 2016)

So SO glad it doesnt come in a black or dark blue quilt. I'd have been boned. Loving my stealth still. 


Edit: I keep looking at it. I may still be boned. A year is a long time, lol.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 23, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> So I got to sit with a brand new JP100DK (Koa top) for about 1.5-2 hrs the other day.
> 
> 
> They have really stepped their game up. I've played several 6 and 7 string SBMM's in the past and they honestly all felt like plain old entry level ltd's or Jacksons or something. They played and sounded ok, just nothing special and certainly not deserving of the $600 price tag they had on them.
> ...



I had a SBMM JP100, an early one with the trans black quilt top and the stock own-brand pickups. My dad now uses it as one of his main gigging guitars and loves it. I didn't gel with it really but it cost me next to f*ck-all used and my god, it is a very very good guitar. Even an early one (haven't played a more recent version)... versatile, sounds good, stays in tune - therefore ideal for his covers sets - but a little uninspiring. I dunno if I'd feel the same about a new one, I should try to find one to play.

I assume I wouldn't like the new pickups much either. I realised recently that I don't like Petrucci's tone at all recently... far too thick and, dare I say it, muddy-sounding, with no bite or aggression at all. Shame, because his tone in the 90s, on Awake in particular, is stunning... when he was using Ibanezes... awkwaaaaaard


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 23, 2016)

It's crazy to me because the ones that I had played prior all sucked. I must have just had bad luck.


----------



## Winger (Feb 27, 2016)

Do any of the new guitars come with dimarzio pickups? From the marketing info i've seen so far, I'd have to say: no. Did I miss something?


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 27, 2016)

Dimarzio or not, I'll be replacing the stock Majesty electronics with Fishman Fluences, so long as they're shipping with 9-volt boxes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> Dimarzio or not, I'll be replacing the stock Majesty electronics with Fishman Fluences, so long as they're shipping with 9-volt boxes.


----------



## Dalcan (Feb 28, 2016)

beerandbeards said:


> I emailed a local EBMM/Sterling dealer here in CT. They are expecting them between April-June.



Thank you Nutmeg brother. Which dealer?


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 28, 2016)

Dalcan said:


> Thank you Nutmeg brother. Which dealer?



Dubaldo Music. I believe they're in Manchester


----------



## Cheap (Mar 7, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> They have really stepped their game up. I've played several 6 and 7 string SBMM's in the past and they honestly all felt like plain old entry level ltd's or Jacksons or something. They played and sounded ok, just nothing special and certainly not deserving of the $600 price tag they had on them.



This is exactly the experience I had. I dropped a BKP into a JP70 (one of the first ones they released) and it sounded mostly good. Could've been better for how much $ was put into it, but what bothered me was a huge green ?moisture? spot developing right around the first fret.

Freaked me out enough to move on to bigger and better things pretty quickly.. Great to see them doing a bit better now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 7, 2016)

Hope they're doing better. Still wanna get an AX or Silo from them.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 7, 2016)

Cheap said:


> This is exactly the experience I had. I dropped a BKP into a JP70 (one of the first ones they released) and it sounded mostly good. Could've been better for how much $ was put into it, but what bothered me was a huge green ?moisture? spot developing right around the first fret.
> 
> Freaked me out enough to move on to bigger and better things pretty quickly.. Great to see them doing a bit better now





That's why I only buy these used, for the most part. I think they're way overpriced IMO.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 7, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hope they're doing better. Still wanna get an AX or Silo from them.



The AX and Silo models are a decent deal, especially if you really want the MM aesthetic. For $200/$300 you could do much much worse. 

It's the stuff pushing $800+ that's.......well, it almost feels like a scam considering how common used EBMM stuff is a couple hundred away. Great for folks abroad who have a hard time getting EBMM stuff, but in the US it's another story. 

Still haven't played anything that's been worth buying. That's not cork sniffing either, as I just bought an import Gretsch for $700 that KILLS.


----------



## Winger (Mar 7, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hope they're doing better. Still wanna get an AX or Silo from them.


If you are referring to either the AX30D or Silo30D you'd better hurry. They are phased out and can only be found with google. I have both. The AX30D came with 2 tuners with gearing problems. Changed them out and all is well. The Silo30D is great. The bridge pickup really brings out the high strings. Love it. Will be practicing with it as soon I finish reading sevenstring.


----------

